# add hint track



## Ahrbok (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi men
I've a problem... I'm searching some code do add hint track do .mov files, so I con stream them.

The problem is that I've founded QTHintmovies from Apple developers resources, but I cannot compile it.
When I add all the file headers I obtain an error like this "Undefined symbols: _CloseComponent _ConvertMovieToFile _DisposeHandle _FSClose _FSMakeFSSpec...."

What is the problem?
how can I solve it?

Thanks


----------



## anarchie (Jul 18, 2003)

You need to link to the Carbon framework.  You can do this by adding Carbon.framework to your project in Project Builder, or appending -framework Carbon to your linking command.


----------



## Ahrbok (Jul 19, 2003)

sorry but I'm too new to PB

I've added carbon.framework but now, buildind the project, I obtain ...
Undefined Symbols:
_ConvertMovieToFile
_GetMovieIndTrackType
_GetTrackReference
_MovieExportDoUserDialog
_MovieExportGetSettingsAsAtomContainer
_MovieExportSetSettngsFromAtomContainer
_QTDisposeAtomContainer
_SetMovieProgressProc
_gSettingsFileName


please help...

I need to buit this broject and run into macosx environments... in future I need to run it also on linux machines... is this possible?


----------



## anarchie (Jul 19, 2003)

Ah, sorry.  You also need to add Quicktime.framework for those symbols.  And no, this will not run on linux machines - Carbon.framework and Quicktime.framework are only available on OS X.


----------



## Ahrbok (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for your reply...

Another question (if you will come in italy I'll offer you a big big beer  )

I've taken an .avi movie (xvid + mp3 128):
I've downloaded mp4creator tool from http://mpeg4ip.sourceforge.net/ to add hint track; hint track has been added succesfully... I've uploaded the new file .mp4 to a quicktime streaming server, but when I try to start playlists containing this file I obtain "- Movie set up failed: Movie file does not match SDP."

How can I solve the problem?
[I thing this is off topic]


----------



## Ahrbok (Jul 20, 2003)

I've just solved the problem...
thanks


----------

